# Gwenview skompilowany bez...

## matiit

```
 gwenview grafika/tapety/1193270356286.jpg 

Warning: XMP toolkit support not compiled in.

Warning: Failed to decode XMP metadata.

KCrash: Application 'gwenview' crashing...

KCrash cannot reach kdeinit, launching directly.

mat@localhost ~ $ 

mat@localhost ~ $ eix gwen

* kde-base/gwenview

     Available versions:  (kde-4)  [M](~)4.0.4 [M](~)4.0.5

   {debug htmlhandbook}

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE image viewer

[I] media-gfx/gwenview

     Availab gwenview grafika/tapety/1193270356286.jpg 

Warning: XMP toolkit support not compiled in.

Warning: Failed to decode XMP metadata.

KCrash: Application 'gwenview' crashing...

KCrash cannot reach kdeinit, launching directly.

mat@localhost ~ $ 

mat@localhost ~ $ eix gwen

* kde-base/gwenview

     Available versions:  (kde-4)  [M](~)4.0.4 [M](~)4.0.5

   {debug htmlhandbook}

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE image viewer

[I] media-gfx/gwenview

     Available versions:  1.4.2 {arts debug elibc_FreeBSD kdeenablefinal kipi linguas_ar linguas_az linguas_bg linguas_br linguas_ca linguas_cs linguas_cy linguas_da linguas_de linguas_el linguas_en_GB linguas_es linguas_et linguas_fi linguas_fo linguas_fr linguas_ga linguas_gl linguas_he linguas_hi linguas_hu linguas_is linguas_it linguas_ja linguas_ka linguas_ko linguas_lt linguas_nb linguas_nl linguas_nso linguas_pa linguas_pl linguas_pt linguas_pt_BR linguas_ro linguas_ru linguas_rw linguas_sk linguas_sr linguas_sr@Latn linguas_sv linguas_ta linguas_th linguas_tr linguas_uk linguas_xh linguas_zh_CN linguas_zh_TW linguas_zu xinerama}

     Installed versions:  1.4.2(13:00:04 20.06.2008)(kipi linguas_pl -arts -debug -elibc_FreeBSD -kdeenablefinal -linguas_ar -linguas_az -linguas_bg -linguas_br -linguas_ca -linguas_cs -linguas_cy -linguas_da -linguas_de -linguas_el -linguas_en_GB -linguas_es -linguas_et -linguas_fi -linguas_fo -linguas_fr -linguas_ga -linguas_gl -linguas_he -linguas_hi -linguas_hu -linguas_is -linguas_it -linguas_ja -linguas_ka -linguas_ko -linguas_lt -linguas_nb -linguas_nl -linguas_nso -linguas_pa -linguas_pt -linguas_pt_BR -linguas_ro -linguas_ru -linguas_rw -linguas_sk -linguas_sr -linguas_sr@Latn -linguas_sv -linguas_ta -linguas_th -linguas_tr -linguas_uk -linguas_xh -linguas_zh_CN -linguas_zh_TW -linguas_zu -xinerama)

     Homepage:            http://gwenview.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         image viewer for KDE

le versions:  1.4.2 {arts debug elibc_FreeBSD kdeenablefinal kipi linguas_ar linguas_az linguas_bg linguas_br linguas_ca linguas_cs linguas_cy linguas_da linguas_de linguas_el linguas_en_GB linguas_es linguas_et linguas_fi linguas_fo linguas_fr linguas_ga linguas_gl linguas_he linguas_hi linguas_hu linguas_is linguas_it linguas_ja linguas_ka linguas_ko linguas_lt linguas_nb linguas_nl linguas_nso linguas_pa linguas_pl linguas_pt linguas_pt_BR linguas_ro linguas_ru linguas_rw linguas_sk linguas_sr linguas_sr@Latn linguas_sv linguas_ta linguas_th linguas_tr linguas_uk linguas_xh linguas_zh_CN linguas_zh_TW linguas_zu xinerama}

     Installed versions:  1.4.2(13:00:04 20.06.2008)(kipi linguas_pl -arts -debug -elibc_FreeBSD -kdeenablefinal -linguas_ar -linguas_az -linguas_bg -linguas_br -linguas_ca -linguas_cs -linguas_cy -linguas_da -linguas_de -linguas_el -linguas_en_GB -linguas_es -linguas_et -linguas_fi -linguas_fo -linguas_fr -linguas_ga -linguas_gl -linguas_he -linguas_hi -linguas_hu -linguas_is -linguas_it -linguas_ja -linguas_ka -linguas_ko -linguas_lt -linguas_nb -linguas_nl -linguas_nso -linguas_pa -linguas_pt -linguas_pt_BR -linguas_ro -linguas_ru -linguas_rw -linguas_sk -linguas_sr -linguas_sr@Latn -linguas_sv -linguas_ta -linguas_th -linguas_tr -linguas_uk -linguas_xh -linguas_zh_CN -linguas_zh_TW -linguas_zu -xinerama)

     Homepage:            http://gwenview.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         image viewer for KDE

```

To wszysktko wyjaśnia.

Jakieś pomysły?

----------

## caruso

Możesz gdzieś zamieścić ten obrazek?

----------

## matiit

Dzieje się tak ze wszystkimi PNG, JPG, GIF

----------

## caruso

Machnij 

```
media-gfx/exiv2
```

z flagą xmp, a później zeemerguj gwenview, i po tym jeszcze revdep-rebuild.

----------

